# 1997 Maxima hard start



## luedemann (Nov 10, 2010)

I went out to start my 1997 Maxima GLE and it would turn over and over but will not go. Then, it eventually would start if I gave it gas and would keep running without gas. I let it run for a few minutes then turned it off and tried to start it again and same thing. It will start for maybe one second and then just die without gas. It was fine yesterday. Any ideas?


----------

